# Honda Hatchback



## delizo23 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey guys,
just want to know what you think about my last photoshoot with my car.
a little C+C please. :thumbup:? or :thumbdown:? (don't be afraid to be harsh)
btw, these were shot with my Nikon D80, 15-135 lens, and tripod.

1. 






2.





3. 





4. 





5.





6. 
this one is for fun. i see you!


----------



## keybq (Dec 4, 2008)

i really like the compostion. I think that the light is a little to harsh and the car looks dirty in 2, 4. Or i cant see if thats just water


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 4, 2008)

oh yea forgot to put the numbers.
yea it was raining outside.
i was gonna wipe it down, but thats bad for your paint, there might be dirt on it.
thanks for the cc


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 4, 2008)

i really like 4

 i noticed if you crop out the white ceiling in 1 so its just all black on top, the light hitting the car looks awesome !


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 4, 2008)

yea i dunno how i did 4. it looks like i used a fisheye lens or something.
thanks THOR


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Dec 4, 2008)

#5 is your strongest image.  

I like the creativity of the composition.


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks. i also have one of the fence being in focus if you want to see that. not as good tho


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Dec 5, 2008)

#2 would be my favorite except there is too much going on up above the car for me. But just looking at the bottom portion of that picture is fantastic.

I tried taking some shots of my old C230, but was kicked out of the parking garage. How do you guys get away with doing this?


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 5, 2008)

MightyLeeMoon said:


> #2 would be my favorite except there is too much going on up above the car for me. But just looking at the bottom portion of that picture is fantastic.
> 
> I tried taking some shots of my old C230, but was kicked out of the parking garage. How do you guys get away with doing this?


 
so if you only like the bottom half of the 2nd photo then u must like photo #1.
i got away with taking pictures in this garage because i talked to the security gaurd when he came to stop me. he said it was ok. we just had to leave when the mall closed.
thanks for the critique.


----------



## lukebloomquist (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't like Hondas, at all. I'm a big VDubber. But in all honesty, your shots make your car look pretty swell.

Bravo


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Dec 5, 2008)

delizo23 said:


> so if you only like the bottom half of the 2nd photo then u must like photo #1.
> i got away with taking pictures in this garage because i talked to the security gaurd when he came to stop me. he said it was ok. we just had to leave when the mall closed.
> thanks for the critique.



I mean, I like the room given at the top...a lot. But it's a little bit too much for me. Maybe because it is so bright up that way, that my eye is constantly pulled away from the car.

Please don't take offense. It really is nice work.


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 5, 2008)

MightyLeeMoon said:


> I mean, I like the room given at the top...a lot. But it's a little bit too much for me. Maybe because it is so bright up that way, that my eye is constantly pulled away from the car.
> 
> Please don't take offense. It really is nice work.




oh no im not telling you youre wrong. just telling you the first picture is like the second one without the ceiling.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 5, 2008)

pretty sick eg! what motor?
pics look sick by the way.


----------



## HoboSyke (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice EG!!! Well thats what model civic we call them over here in Australia.. I have a 2000 DC2R Intergra myself!!!  I'm viewing these shots on a 12 inch moniter so I will have to come back and have a better look in the morning on my bigger screen, from what I can see so far. Your on camera flash is not very flattering for the shots.. Try either no flash or getting your flash off camera, I recommend 2 or 3 flashes for car photography. Once again nice EG and good compositions, I'll come back in a few hours after some sleep and have a proper looK!!  Good work dude.. Keep up the Honda Love!!!


----------



## delizo23 (Dec 9, 2008)

wussup honda dudes. yeah they call it the Civic Si here in the states. its swapped but cant tell u the motor do to thieves. (car was stolen before). 

i didnt use a flash actually. the light comes from florescent lights above. i was in a parking garage. i guess ill change my aperature and shutter speed next time to compensate for the brightness.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah its a civic si but that body style is still an EG lol.. I live in the states too..
swapped so probably b16 or b18 ha same as every other civic?
Clean car anyways.

sorry to drift off topic haha..


----------

